# New 60 gal tank set up with pics



## Ryanblackheart (Feb 24, 2020)

So much to my wife's bemusement I abandoned 260lb of granite and bought 120lb of smooth lava rock, only the roundest least abrasive pieces were selected, I am aware of their drawbacks but they make nice high safe structures and have the look I want

I bought an Aqua One Oak 240 l (60 gal) 48x16x25 aquarium

I painted the back black

I have one aqua one 850 with an Inlet behind the main rock stack to draw water through rocks and a spray bar above pointed at the surface agitating the surfac 850lph

I have an all pond solutions 1000ef + (UV bulb) with inlet in opposite corner and spray bar facing forward across tank front 1000 lph (total combined 1850 lph 7.7x turnover)

I have a 300 watt heater next to the aqua one 850 inlet

I added the 100lbs of lava rock in one main mound mound with two peaks

A small mound in the left corner

Giving hopefully 3 territories

I have an 8000 lph power head aimed forward behind and in front of the mounds

There is space for siphon in front and behind most of the rocks give it take 1 or 2 touching the glass but to get the height I had to do this (they will be coming out as I remove fish and will clean then)

Arogonite and Cichlid sand salt and pepper mix

The lighting comes as standard with the aqua one but has white and blue moon

I had a cycled Oase 300 going onto this but it broke during the cross over so I had to quickly switch out the cycled media and seed one of the new filter sponges

I lost 2 synos lucipinis in the transfer to a new tank which legit made me cry they are my favourite, I have narrowed it down to using a very basic (and yet expensive tetra Tap safe) I under dosed the new water) I have now ordered some Seachem prime and know to dose for entire tank each water change and not only the replacement water

I have added some moss balls and will see how these go with the mbuna

I am giving it one more week to monitor water levels I only have basic home testing strips which give me readings of 
0 nitrate 
0 nitrite 
7.5/8ph 
180 kh 
120 gh

I have also taken a water sample to my local tropical specialist and they have given me thumbs up from their testing kit

All being well next week I have a 3 hour car journey to visit a rift lake specialist where I plan to purchase 
6 F1 white top hara (only 6 available atm) 6-7cm
8 yellow labs 4-5cm
8 rustys 4-5cm 
3 syno lucipinis 8-10cm

I am also going to take some cycled filter media from the breeder to add to my new filter to help with the bio load jump

I will grow these out Remove the problem males and add some more white top haras when some become available

I am sad that I can't work demansoni or maingano into my beginner African Cichlid aquarium but life is long and I will get another tank one day

15 fish planned finished stock (plus 5 synos)

 I hope any of you who are stuck indoors enjoy the pics and I will update this as I add stock


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I like the new rock lay out a lot!!

I highly recommend you purchase an ammonia test kit since the strip test you have doesn't include it.

A zero nitrate reading means your tank is NOT ready for fish so if you can wait to get fish either do a fishless cycle using ammonia to dose or take a chance on a bottled bacteria product and follow the instructions exactly. Do not rely on a sample from your fish specialist to provide enough beneficial bacteria for the new bio-load of fish.

Also follow the dosing recommendations on Prime as it will vary on both the amount of chlorine or chloramine in YOUR water supply and whether you are changing water via the bucket method or directly filling via a hose.


----------



## Ryanblackheart (Feb 24, 2020)

So I get a zero reading even on my 6month established soft water aquarium so my faith in these test strips is Now completely gone

I have ordered an API ammonia testing kit

I will wait for it to come and fingers crossed I'm all good and the 0 is just a false reading


----------



## Ryanblackheart (Feb 24, 2020)

There should be bacteria already from a cycled filter I had it on the syno tank for 2 months before the upgrade it was going straight on but it broke so I just switched the internal media and sponges into a new filter so fingers crossed enough bacteria was saved to have me running cycled but we shall see in a few days


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Why not just order the API Master test kit as it has ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and pH?


----------



## Ryanblackheart (Feb 24, 2020)

Zooming in on the photo it looks like that might be a 20 reading on the nitrate is that indicative Of a cycled tank?


----------



## Ryanblackheart (Feb 24, 2020)

Deeda said:


> Why not just order the API Master test kit as it has ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and pH?


Ha ha good shout I've cancelled and ordered the master kit ))))


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I can't tell as the colors are very close to one another and I've never used test strips before.

Glad you were able to cancel and get the Master Kit!! You can always save the test strips for GH and KH as long as they are within expiration date AND have been kept as per label directions.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Regarding territories, when stocking 3 males think in terms of 6 territories or more. Although your fish will probably decide what is a territory differently than their human and you have a fair number of rocks. IME the males don't like the territories near the sides from some reason...for me that is where the holding females lurk.


----------



## Ryanblackheart (Feb 24, 2020)

DJRansome said:


> Regarding territories, when stocking 3 males think in terms of 6 territories or more. Although your fish will probably decide what is a territory differently than their human and you have a fair number of rocks. IME the males don't like the territories near the sides from some reason...for me that is where the holding females lurk.


Oh really? Ha ha fussy fish, well I will be deconstructing and reconstructing this while removing fish and deep cleans I will watch for cues from the establishing males and re build with them in mind as long as their preferences aren't too different to mine  after all I am bankrolling them ha ha


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Better to plan on not rearranging the rock. A new aquascape can makes things worse instead of better, at least for a couple of weeks/months. Remove and replace the same...maybe 1X per year if disaster happens.

Rocks in before substrate so no deep cleaning. Allow python-width all around between glass and rock piles and ideally have one pile on the end that you can divider-off and shoo the fish there. Then just remove that one rock pile to catch them.

Your bankroll is lost if they kill each other. The fish are the boss as opposed to the fishkeeper.


----------



## Ryanblackheart (Feb 24, 2020)

API master test is here and results are good (I think)

Aquarium water
PH 8
Ammonia 0 ppm 
Nitrate 20 ppm 
Nitrite 0.25 ppm

This is safely cycled now right?

Sadly U.K. has shut down retailers And requested we all stay home except for food and work during this pandemic so I cannot go and get the fish for a while


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Not really cycled until you have zero nitrite.


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

The nitrite test needs to be a nice light blue colour and then your all good.


----------



## Ryanblackheart (Feb 24, 2020)

Just an update to my aquarium

I'm now Confident the water is cycled  To assist I added some media from my soft water community aquarium filter

I've added a 2nd wave maker aimed at the surface to increase oxygenation

I've ran the aquarium 24/7 lighting and managed to get a nice algae bloom on the sides and rocks ready for grazing

I have bought cleaned and added some smaller rock to make 2 piles where fry might possibly survive (I would enjoy to see the odd fry make it even if it's 1 in 100)

Finally I have a digital thermometer coming in the post

I have bought my first Malawi's arriving Friday 03/04/20

8 x unsexed 4cm White top Hara 
8 x unsexed 4cm Yellow Labs

2 questions

1. What time do you run your lights,

I was thinking specifically can I set mine to be on when I'm in the house before work for a few hours and on again when I'm hone after work for a few hours meaning they will be off over night and midday, Instead of 8 hours I'd have 4hrs a morning 4hrs evening etc saving electricity and excess algae growth

2. Is running my thermo heater vertical an issue I see lots at 45' angles and google is giving me mixed reviews thy it is or isn't necessary, does anyone here have it vertically I have in next to the inlet and outlet of my right hand filter so gets plenty of water movement passed it


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Congrats on the cycle!!! I would monitor both ammonia and nitrite once daily or every 2 days for the next few weeks since you are stocking with 16 fish approx. 2" big.

Lighting cycle sounds just fine if you like. A timer would work well if you already have one.

Vertical installation of the heater is just fine, some people run it at an angle because the heater may be too tall for the tank they have. Just be sure the heater thermostat section has free water flow around it and the bottom portion of the heater is not buried in substrate.

What type of digital thermometer are you getting? The stick on the tank kind tend to not be very accurate IMO. I've used the regular floating type and just remove from tank after checking temps but now use the type with a probe usually for kitchen use since I have multiple tanks.


----------



## Ryanblackheart (Feb 24, 2020)

Yes it is a fluval edge stick on,

I have a kitchen temperature probe so I can definitely do spot checks with that too

Yes the thermostat is in flow and not buried 

I will do every other day checks for ammoni and nitrite spikes

 many thanks


----------



## Ryanblackheart (Feb 24, 2020)

Update:

6 labidochromis caeruleus juveniles (will add 2 more when I add 3rd species) 
8 cynotilapia white top hara

Added 
Water parameter checks being done every other day  now time to sit and enjoy 

Question, What would you add as a 3rd species, not asking strictly what would work as I've researched that thoroughly I'm really asking your personal preference what would you add to a 60 gal 4ft tank as a 3rd species


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

Pseudotropheus Elongatus Neon
Iodotropheus sprengerae
Astatotilapia latifasciata..? 
Demasoni


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

This is 48x12. I would not do demasoni with 2 species already in the tank. Elongatus may need more room than 48x12.

Sprengerae was originally recommended. Latifasciata? Maybe. I have not seen them in 48x12 maybe too rambunctious for hara to color well but could be worth a try.

Albino socolofi?


----------



## Ryanblackheart (Feb 24, 2020)

I have not managed to see any Spregerae in person their temperament attracts me I just am not sold on the visual without seeing it first hand,

If elongatus types are not ideal I have been leaning towards white,

Is there much between Metriaclima Callianos Zebra Pearl and Albino Socolofi ? As the shape and eyes on the Metriaclima are more aesthetic to me


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

That is the difference, metriaclima are blocky and socolofi are slim with the dorsal band. Either could work. Both would likely be tank boss.


----------



## aconite (Aug 9, 2019)

Ryanblackheart said:


> I have bought my first Malawi's arriving Friday 03/04/20
> 
> 8 x unsexed 4cm White top Hara
> 8 x unsexed 4cm Yellow Labs


Hi,

Hope your fish have settled in after their first month. Would you be willing to let me know where you ordered them from, and how the whole delivery process went?

I'm busy getting a second tank ready, and don't want to limit myself to using local shops if I can help it (once they re-open for livestock sales!). Haven't used an online seller before and am a little concerned about the fish being chucked in the back of a courier's van.

Cheers.


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

Where abouts in the UK are you Aconite..?


----------



## aconite (Aug 9, 2019)

Just outside Sevenoaks in Kent.


----------



## aconite (Aug 9, 2019)

I'm planning on checking out Trop Co once they're open again, as they're only about a 15 minute drive away.

Seems most of the mbuna breeders in the UK are further north. I've not been able to find out about any in the south east.


----------



## Ryanblackheart (Feb 24, 2020)

I used midlands Malawi's experience was great And If using a courier worries you then just remember that's how the fish got to your LFS


----------



## Ryanblackheart (Feb 24, 2020)

The fish in your local fish shops got there by being chucked in a van too bro  
Process was; 
ordered online 
Seller contacted me to arrange delivery 
Delivery scheduled
Livestock arrive happy healthy well packaged by 12pm the day of delivery


----------



## Billy-the-fish (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi aconite,
I recently ordered fish from trop co. I was also concerned as I live in the north east, long distance for the fish. I put an order in at beginning of April, but couriers delayed delivery twice due to this virus, trop co kept me informed about what was happening and I finally got fish on 30th April. I expected them to hide as soon as I got them in tank but they didn't, they were exploring everywhere. Had them a week and a half now and couldn't be happier they look great and are feeding well. I would recommend trop co. Btw I got 5 blue dolphins, 5 yellow labs and 2 synodontis multipunctatus. I still have more fish I want and would definitely order from trop co again.


----------



## aconite (Aug 9, 2019)

Cheers. Nice to hear some positive stories and good to know the fish survived the experience.

Will see if I can arrange a pickup from Trop Co once things open up again, failing that it's a short trip for the courier. Will be a couple of weeks before my second tank is ready to go, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed things will be a little less crazy as far as couriers and shops go by then.

Fair point about courier delivery to LFS, Ryan! Midlands are another place I'd been looking at, so good to hear that.


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

I get all my fish from Midlands Malawi too, Carl and his wife have a great selection of fish at decent prices.


----------



## aconite (Aug 9, 2019)

Good to know. Thanks, shiftyfox.


----------



## lambretta (Oct 31, 2019)

look at wet pets they are in solihull west mids 
good prices for juv mbuna 
got all of mine from there 
woman works from home but does deliveries


----------



## Ryanblackheart (Feb 24, 2020)

Little tank update I've added golden anubias nana and it is doing well so far, a few nibbles but no serious damage

My Synodontis Lucipinis count is back up to 5 

My light came with a blue moon function but my fish HATE it so I've instead for a more restful look in the evenings I've added a small spotlight to simulate moonlight (for my viewing I appreciate the fish won't care either way ha ha) this means I can run my lights for less hours now and so glass algae is down

This weekend I'm upgrading the filter that came with the tank to an APS (sun sun) Efx2000 with lots of extra biomedia and with a filter booster and C3 resin (I am using 100% of the contents of the old filter in one tray of my new bigger filter)

Going to monitor water parameters for a few weeks after the filter upgrade

During the monitoring weeks I will be weighing up if I am going to add metriclima callianos or estherae m/cat ob F's as my 3rd and final group

I Still have no plans to keep any fry


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

Tanks looking great, rocks look cool too. My stacking technique is shocking, I really need more practice. 
A third species would be just the ticket now. Dark blue or white perhaps..?
Have you been warned away from Maingano because of tank size..?


----------



## Ryanblackheart (Feb 24, 2020)

Yeah I've been advised to steer clear or have 8 females to 1 male which is a lot of rehoming for me when I factor in buying 16+ juveniles, my local fish shops seem to act as if I'm a burden taking fish in when I don't even ask for any money ha ha

I was pondering the orange and black of mcat ob estherae 
Or white blue black of m/cat ob callianos


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

I've not had that problem to be fair, my breeder vented all my fish and so far has a 100 percent record. Saved me rehoming any.


----------



## Ryanblackheart (Feb 24, 2020)

Was that midlands you said? What ratio maingano do you have?


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

Yeah Midlands Malawi (Carl)
I have a bit of an odd mix at present which is Likely to end in disaster, I guess it's a bit of an experiment with pairs and singles. 
I know I have broke all the basic rules but do have other tanks I can move fish if I see any problems. 
I'm sure all the experienced fish keepers on here are cringing right now just reading this.

4 yellow labs (1 Male and 3 females)
1 Jalo Reef Male (stunner) 
2 Maingano (1 Male and 1 female)
2 Rustys ( 1 Male and 1 female) 
2 Neon Spots (1 Male and 1 female)


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

As long as you are prepared for what is to come with a rehoming plan and don't save fry....whatever makes you and your fish happy.

I like to start a tank the way it will continue and have a more zen experience watching the fish play and grow.


----------



## Ryanblackheart (Feb 24, 2020)

Guys just wanted to update this thread after all the amazing help and advice I've recieved I am finally at a point where I won't be adding anymore fish (only removing excess males)

Here is a video of my tank


----------



## fishboy75 (Jan 16, 2020)

Tank looks awesome and the fish look happy! What are those tiny catfish? Look like mini giraffe cats. Great job and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ryanblackheart (Feb 24, 2020)

The tiny ones are called Synodontis polli whites 

Thank you so much


----------

